# Yahoo- Colopril Colon Cleanse Supplement Offers Gentle & Natural Body Detoxification (PRWeb via Yahoo! News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Many people suffer from the numerous side effects of having a dirty colon, and the worst part is that they are not even aware that the symptoms from which they suffer can be linked to their colon. A newer, all-natural, safe and effective colon cleanse supplement--Colopril--offers immediate relief from the symptoms of a dirty colon, and has many other additional health benefits.View the full article


----------

